# Hung App Error



## Lucky Lil (Dec 1, 2007)

Using XP Pro SP2 Office 2003 
1gb ram lots of available hard drive space

I've had one problem after another since switching to XP Pro. Far too many system lock ups-crashes. Ongoing problem with Outlook locking up. 

I 'think' I figured out it was a hardware conflict with the ATI graphics card. I updated it a while back and things were good for a while. System lock ups started again so I disable the graphic card. System hasn't locked up but now Outlook is crashing at least 2-3 times a day.

Here are some of the errors...
Hanging application WINWORD.EXE, version 11.0.5604.0, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.
Hanging application OUTLOOK.EXE, version 11.0.5510.0, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

too much info to put here...these are the files that appear in the error messages
mso.dll
ntdll.dll
kernel32.dll
outlib.dll
urlmon.dll
wininet.dll

One thing I am not sure of is if the amount of data in the .pst files could cause the crashes.

Does anyone know how many .pst files Outlook 2003 will accommodate? 

How many messages will the Inbox hold before it won't allow any more messages to download?
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
In advance THANKS!
Lil


----------

